# Argan oil



## mariflo (Jan 4, 2011)

First of all "Happy New Year!!!!!"   Have a wonderful 2011!!!

I ordered some Argan oil and am wondering how to use it to make the best of it. 
It's kind of expensive to use in soap so I am inclining towards leave on products to benefit the most from it. Am I on the right track?
How do you use it? ... in hair masks, facial serums, lotions, conditioner?

cheers!
mari


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 4, 2011)

I would put it in a lotion or creme to get the best benefits.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2011)

I've read that argan oil shouldn't be heated up since heat destroys the EFAs and vitamins. I'd suggest you use it in a serum or add it in whipped butter.


----------



## mariflo (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you!

Can't wait to try it


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2011)

I was thinking about soapbuddy's suggestion on using it in a lotion or cream. When I made lotions, I'd heat and hold the oils at about 165 degrees. I'd then let the oils cool down and add the liquid phase. 

I've been googling to find out more about the temperature range for argan oil and I couldn't find any info. However, I did find an article that discusses smoke points of various cooking oils. 

http://www.cookingforengineers.com/arti ... rious-Fats

It doesn't mention argan oil but the lowest smoke point listed is 225F. Medium cooking temperature is 225F-350F. I started wondering how destructive 165F would be to argan oil.  Technically, anything below 225F is considered low temperature. I searched for argan lotions and there's a lot for sale. Since there are companies manufacturing argan lotion, low temperature can't be too harmful to argan oil's properties. Or am I way off base here and the companies are manufacturing products which people assume are high quality? (Nah, I must be wrong. We all know companies wouldn't promote products with a perceived benefit.  :roll:  )

Maybe it would work to heat the main oils, then add the argan oil as you combine the oil and water phases? Anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't heat and hold my oils; only water. I do warm up the oils/butters enough so all of them melt. I find if I add an ingredient like another oil, it cools off my emulsion too much, so I'm not able to pour into bottles. But different formulas and different preservatives react differently.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2011)

soapbuddy - 

I heat and hold because I use shea butter in almost everything and I had read that was the way to prevent graininess. I have a little bottle of argan oil. I'll have to try an experiment and heat everything just enough to melt the butter. 

Do you think this would be okay? I'd hate to make the lotion and then find it's grainy.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> soapbuddy -
> 
> I heat and hold because I use shea butter in almost everything and I had read that was the way to prevent graininess. I have a little bottle of argan oil. I'll have to try an experiment and heat everything just enough to melt the butter.
> 
> Do you think this would be okay? I'd hate to make the lotion and then find it's grainy.


I think the heat and hold is used for whipped body butters that have no water. I have never had shea butter go grainy in lotion, since it doesn't exhibit the same crystalline structure like in whipped butters.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2011)

It's been so long ago since I started making lotions that I don't remember if I read somewhere to heat and hold. Or if I just did it because I started out making massage bars and whipped butter and made an assumption that I had to do the same with lotions. It's reassuring that you've never had the problem with graininess in your lotions. I'll have to make a batch and see how it turns out. 

Thanks for sharing how you do lotions. I appreciate the help and this certainly will make it easier to do lotions and creams if I don't have to heat and hold the butters.

I have to thank mariflo for asking her question. Otherwise, I wouldn't have learned that I was doing an unnecessary step.


----------



## mariflo (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for that info!  
 ... my order hasn't arrived yet ...  still a couple of weeks before it does  I wish it were easier to get ingredients here ...

I made whipped shea a few times and it turned out wonderfully without heating the shea above 90F. I just got it soft enough to work it with the whisk. I whipped it pretty well and added grapeseed oil in proportion of 10:1 <=> shea:grapeseed. I added the grapeseed oil at room temperature. I absolutely adore it. 
I think I'll use argan as a substitute for grapeseed in the same recipe and see how it turns out. I am sure it will be great to use now since it's so cold outside and the skin needs all the protection it can get.

Thanks again for your input 
mari


----------

